# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Which is the best sports for fitness ?

## Alton

Hello guys,..
I want to take some information to you.If you know that which is the best sports for fitness and health.
Please sharing your opinions with me.I am waiting your replies thanks a lot.


Personal trag Manhasset

----------


## mikehussy

I still think swimmers are the most physically fit athletes on the planet. They may not be the biggest or strongest people, but they sure as hell are the most fit. Swimmers use every muscle and need to have superb endurance to be at the top of their event.





Cheap flights to Bangalore

----------


## jamesmockery

Yes, You right swiming is a one of the best exercise for sports. The cause swimmers have such good bodies is because of the power of the workout that swimming can give you and as a outcome it can really help with all over body fitness.

----------


## jamesmockery

Yes, You right swiming is a one of the best exercise for sports. The cause swimmers have such good bodies is because of the power of the workout that swimming can give you and as a outcome it can really help with all over body fitness.

----------


## riverrider

From my point of view, water sports is best sports for fitness. Not only you would live a healthy and fit life, but would also enjoy your life. There are certain water sports which you are really gonna enjoy like: water rafting, river riding, spear fishing, scuba diving and more.

----------


## Sharon

I think swimming is the best for health and fitness.

----------


## prbiorbyt

Some sports require a great level of fitness just to start. What about rugby union and rugby league? running for 80mins non stop and using all your strength in tackles is what I call hard, if anyone knows someone out there who runs 100m in 11 secs and can dump a 120kg man on his head in a tackle sure as hell deserves to be called physically fit.

----------


## teena4gupta

Hello Sharon, I'm completely agree with you! 
I started taking up swimming as an exercise to battle my depression and get to a flattering shape for the summer. I went for my first swimming session in 5 years and for an hour, left feeling revived and healthy. I will definitely keep this up at least twice a week and hopefully see a difference in my body and mood soon.

----------


## Alden

Well!!Fitness is the necessary for the life.So we should be take care of the fitness
issues.Different sports and exercise works are the best to keep fitness of the body
like,....
1 Football
2 Hockey
3 swimming 
4 cycling...

----------


## pollys

I would say tennis and swimming is the best exercise for fitness.

----------


## Jordan

swimming is a one of the best work out for activities. Because people have such good systems is because of the energy of the work out that diving can give you and as a result it can really help with all over body health and health and fitness.

Des Moines gym

----------


## travton

I like rock climbing for me. It is a total body workout that conditions the whole body and it challenges you mentally as well.

----------


## herryjohn

I think all mostly sports are best for fitness. Every sports give fitness to different type for over all body.

----------


## Spud

Swimming or cycling I would say. Especially when abroad and you can do it in some beautiful scenery. Diving of course, both scuba and for pearls (I was once lucky enough to be taken on a pearl diving trip once, diving for pears like these at mesenso. Bloody hard work, but magical). Or squash for cardio - and that's the most fun!

----------


## ankita1234

I am a basketball player. I used to play basketball for my school, college. Its good exercise also.

----------


## davidsmith36

From my perspective, water games is best games for wellness. Not just you would carry on with a solid and fit life, yet would likewise make the most of your life. There are sure water sports which you are truly going to appreciate like: water rafting, waterway riding, stick angling, scuba plunging and that's just the beginning.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Yes He is right. Because Swimming is excellent body relax exercise and make you fit healthy. If You swimming 30 minutes per day You will feel better relaxation and you will be fit. So Try to spend some times for swimming everyday. Swimming is most better than taking bath in bathing room. So try to do it everyday.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Hi Swimming is the most best sport for fitness. When You are swimming, Your full body parts will be active. Then Its the wonderful relaxation for your body pain.

----------


## Jbcookwares

Swimming is a best sport things to be fit and have a healthy life.

----------


## martinsimmons748

Tennis One hour of tennis burns 600 calories, putting it on par with jogging and cycling as one of the best aerobic activities.

----------


## Melisa

I think swimming is the best for health and fitness.

----------


## Poppin

Well, so do I. I really love swimming like fish love water :"> I can swim everyday

----------


## Henry

Despite everything I think swimmers are the most physically fit competitors on the planet, they may not be the greatest or most grounded individuals, but rather they beyond any doubt as hellfire are the most fit, swimmers utilize each muscle and need brilliant continuance to be at the highest point of their occasion...

----------


## saralee123

I think having awrness about the health fitness is the first steps towards fitness. Only we have to keep 15-30 min for ouself , our body for keeping our body mentally and physicaly fit. For this , apart from any sports you can do daily Surynamaskar arount10-15 rounds regurlay. If you are doind so , it not necessary also to going jim.

----------


## steve5

smiming is the best sports activity which covers full body motion

----------


## Leyla

In my opinion, swimming is the best sport which works on whole-body fitness and endures your stamina.

----------


## elysia

Are mahjong games free?

----------


## samanthadavis4045

very useful information, thanks for sharing!

----------

